# panasonic wj-mx50 video mixer



## turgut59 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo
Bin ein hoby video filmer
Ich habe panasonic wj-mx50 gekauft .probleme bei extern effekte,
bei externe eingang  werbinde ich ein farb extern kamera zbs. mit herz muster 
wie kan ich in herz ein video signal außer herz andere video signal blenden 
ps.habe vorher panasonic wj 7 gehabt dagins problemlos
ich werde mich sehr freuen wen jemand in dem fal mir helfen würde
bedanke mich voraus bisbald  MFG.TURGUT


----------



## 27b-6 (5. Juni 2007)

Wow! Das letzte mal habe ich letztes Jahrtausend an diesem Gerät gearbeitet. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, das eine Bedienungshandbuch dabei war! Wenn Du es nicht haben solltest mußt Du es wohl nachbestellen, weil aus dem Gedächtnis und ohne es am Gerät selbst ausprobieren zu können kann ich Dir leider auch nicht helfen.
Bei eBay sollte so etwas problemlos zu bekommen sein.


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2007)

Ist bei mir auch schon ein paar Tage her, aber da war doch der "Downstream Key"-Bereich.
Ext.Camera-In muss dafür beschaltet sein - kann auch ein Sum A oder B sein.
uU muss die Keyingfarbe oben im Matte-Generator eingestellt werden.

http://www.event-renting.ch/shop/pr...d=401?osCsid=330d0d00b2541d27866608e144b48c6e

mfg chmee


----------

